# Info zu MSI Optix MAG271CQR



## goede (17. März 2019)

Hallo Leute was haltet ihr von den Monitor? 

Könnte ihn für 350 Euro Kaufen  MSI Optix MAG271CQR LED display 68,6 cm 27 WQHD Curvo - Mediastar 
 Schau mich schon lange um für ein 27 Zoll aber nie wirklich das richtige gefunden spiele haubtsächlich Shooter Pubg Apex usw
Oder könnt ihr mir sonst was empfelen? 27Zoll WQHD und nicht umbeding ein TN weil ich hab momentan ein Dell U2515h und wäre glaubich dan von Bild entäuschtt.


----------



## 0ssi (17. März 2019)

Guter Preis aber was wenn der Pixelfehler hat und du ihn zurückschicken musst. Wer trägt dann die Kosten ?
VA hat etwas blassere Farben und eine schlechtere Blickwinkelstabilität als dein IPS, besonders die 144Hz.
Kannst zwar die Blur Reduction zuschalten aber dann geht Sync nicht also leichte Bildrisse bei Bewegung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## goede (17. März 2019)

0ssi schrieb:


> Guter Preis aber was wenn der Pixelfehler hat und du ihn zurückschicken musst. Wer trägt dann die Kosten ?
> VA hat etwas blassere Farben und eine schlechtere Blickwinkelstabilität als dein IPS, besonders die 144Hz.
> Kannst zwar die Blur Reduction zuschalten aber dann geht Sync nicht also leichte Bildrisse bei Bewegung.
> 
> ...



Da ich in Italien Wohne werden die kosten hoffentlich nicht so hoch ausfallen wen ich ihn zuruckschielken muss.  Was bringt es dann wenn man es nicht zusammen nutzen kann? Hab eine 1070 gpu und FreeSync möchte ich schon nutzen da ich nicht immer die 144hz schaffen werde. Ist das bei allen Monitoren so? Was würdest du mir dann Empfehlen? Unter 500 euro


----------



## PCGH_Manu (17. März 2019)

Die Blur Reduction ist nicht unbedingt notwendig, da bringt dir G-Sync mehr, was bei diesem Monitor mit der GTX 1070 auch besser funktioniert. 

Blickwinkelstabilität ist auch okay und Farben sind nicht blasser, im Gegenteil, dank des satten Kontrasts sind sie kräftiger.


----------



## goede (17. März 2019)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Die Blur Reduction ist nicht unbedingt notwendig, da bringt dir G-Sync mehr, was bei diesem Monitor mit der GTX 1070 auch besser funktioniert.
> 
> Blickwinkelstabilität ist auch okay und Farben sind nicht blasser, im Gegenteil, dank des satten Kontrasts sind sie kräftiger.



Aber ist es dan bei schnellen bewegungen nicht Unscharf? oder liegt das bei mir nur wegen den 60 hz?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (17. März 2019)

Ja, dürfte ziemlich sicher an 60 Hz liegen. Reaktionszeiten sind VA-typisch, schliert in dunklen Farben einen Hauch stärker als im Hellen, ansonsten bei 144 Hz nicht unschärfer als jeder andere Nicht-TN.


----------



## goede (17. März 2019)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Ja, dürfte ziemlich sicher an 60 Hz liegen. Reaktionszeiten sind VA-typisch, schliert in dunklen Farben einen Hauch stärker als im Hellen, ansonsten bei 144 Hz nicht unschärfer als jeder andere Nicht-TN.



Ok danke Manu dann könnte ich ihn ohne bedenken Bestellen?  Ist dan von der Reaktionszeit schlechter als ein TN aber besser als ein IPS und Farben besser alls TN und schlechter als IPS richtig?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (17. März 2019)

Ja, greif zu, ist ein guter Monitor. TN ist einen Hauch schlierenfreier. Nicht schlechtere Farben als IPS. Ich finde, wegen dem guten Kontrast hat VA sogar bessere Farben.


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2019)

Langsamer als TN und IPS, dafür hält besserer Schwarzwert.


----------



## 0ssi (18. März 2019)

goede schrieb:


> Was bringt es dann wenn man es nicht zusammen nutzen kann?


Das kannst nur du für dich beurteilen indem du Beides ausprobierst. Optimal wäre natürlich 144FPS@144Hz mit V-Sync und Blur Reduction aber mit einer 1070 eher Wunschdenken.


----------



## goede (18. März 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Langsamer als TN und IPS, dafür hält besserer Schwarzwert.



Langsamer als mein u2515h?


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2019)

In bestimmten Bereichen ja.


----------



## goede (18. März 2019)

o ooo das ist nicht gut dachte der Monitor wäre auch für schnellere Scooter geeignet wie apex z.b.


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2019)

Ist er im Prinzip auch, du hast halt gerade in dunklen Bereichen mehr Schlieren als mit IPS oder TN.


----------



## goede (18. März 2019)

kommt das schlieren wegen der reaktionszeit?


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2019)

Richtig.
Bei 144Hz sollten es im Idealfall immer 6,94ms sein.
Aber gerade in dunklen Bereichen liegt das SVA Panel im MAG eher bei 15-30ms.


----------



## goede (18. März 2019)

oje und ich hab den Monitor Heute bestellt. da ist er ja 3 bis 4 mal so langsam. Hat man ja ein riesen nachteil


----------



## PCGH_Manu (18. März 2019)

Nein, das ist nicht so wild, wie es sich anhört. Es geht hier NUR um die Schlieren, nicht unbedingt um einen Lag. Wie JoM schon sagte, in dunklen Farbwechsel schliert das Panel natürlich mehr als TNs, das ist den Vorteil des guten Kontrasts aber meiner Meinung nach wert.


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2019)

Guck es dir erstmal an und probier ihn aus.
Es kommt immer auf das Spiel und den Nutzer an.
Ich hab zB in Rocket League und Battlefield keine Probleme, dafür ging es mir bei Fifa auf den Sack.


----------



## goede (18. März 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Guck es dir erstmal an und probier ihn aus.
> Es kommt immer auf das Spiel und den Nutzer an.
> Ich hab zB in Rocket League und Battlefield keine Probleme, dafür ging es mir bei Fifa auf den Sack.[/QUO
> 
> ich spiel zwar kein fifa aber ich kann mir vorstellen das es nicht wirklich dunkel da ist oder? aber ich werd ihn mir mal anschauen mal schauen wie es mir vorkommt


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2019)

Da geht es um die rote Spielermarkierung auf grünem Rasen.
Hat teils ordentlich geschliert.


----------

